# Mixing Peacocks/Haps



## jrduboue (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello everyone!

After searching the 'Library', it appears that the link which explained how to mix Peacocks and Haps does not work anymore. Can anyone explain to me what I am looking for when deciding which fish to stock my tank with? As opposed to asking for a stock list, I'd like to understand the theory behind it. Included in the explanation, can you please explain how I would choose a stock list in an all male Peacock/Hap tank that would allow for optimal color in all of my fish?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

What size tank do you have? (gallons and length) The size of the tank is important because many of the haps get to be quite large. So the overall length of the tank will determine what max length of fish is recommended because at some point the fish just look darn awkward.

You also need to choose if you want more aggressive or less aggressive fish because there are many peacock and haps that are very timid and will require that they are kept with others that are very timid.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

jrduboue said:


> After searching the 'Library', it appears that the link which explained how to mix Peacocks and Haps does not work anymore.


Can you tell us what section of the Library this article was found so we can get the link fixed?


----------



## jrduboue (Dec 21, 2016)

Deeda said:


> jrduboue said:
> 
> 
> > After searching the 'Library', it appears that the link which explained how to mix Peacocks and Haps does not work anymore.
> ...


Cichlid Library -> Peacock Corner -> The Peacocks of Lake Malawi -> "Aulonocara species are known for their tendency to cross-hybridize; consequently, many responsible aquarists refrain from keeping more than one breeding group in the same aquarium. It is possible; however, to keep different species together if these are selected properly (Konings 2002). For information on how to safely mix Peacocks, click here."


----------



## jrduboue (Dec 21, 2016)

Aaron S said:


> What size tank do you have? (gallons and length) The size of the tank is important because many of the haps get to be quite large. So the overall length of the tank will determine what max length of fish is recommended because at some point the fish just look darn awkward.
> 
> You also need to choose if you want more aggressive or less aggressive fish because there are many peacock and haps that are very timid and will require that they are kept with others that are very timid.


75 gal tank (48"x18"x18"), large rocks but not very many hiding places expected (have not received rocks yet).

Right now I am eyeing:

1. Aulonocara Baenschi (Benga)
2. Aulonocara Sp. Rubescens 
3. Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Swallowtail)
4. Aulonocara stuartgranti Mdoka Orange (Ngara Flametail)
5. Aulonocara Maulana (Bi-color)
6. Aulonocara Maylandi (Sulfur Head)
7. Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Maleri Island" (Electric Blue Ahli)
8. Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma (Fireline Mloto)
9. Copadichromis Borleyi Kadango (Red Fin Boryeli)
10. Protomelas Taeniolatus (Super Red Empress)
11. Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan (Taiwan Reef)
12. Protomelas taeniolatus "Likoma Island" (Tangerine Tiger)
13. Placidochromis Sp. Phenochilus Tanzania (Star Sapphire)
14. Synodontis Multipunctatus (Cuckoo) x4-6

I am aware of the size some of these can grow, but I will not have a problem upgrading my tank in a few years. I was more concerned on which ones would be at risk of losing their color based on their tank mates, as I have bred cichlids before but never had an all male show tank.

Thank you!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

jrduboue said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > jrduboue said:
> ...


Thank you, I'll send this along to the team to see if it can be fixed.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Maylandi probably won't color up, ngara might. I have one that didn't, they have for others. The borelyi and 2protomelas may fight.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I have a 4" Sulfer Head and he isn't coloring up very much. I learned this about a week after I got him. He gets along just fine with everyone, just more grey than dark in color. FWIW...


----------



## jrduboue (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok, I guess I'll just stick with the Mloto then and ditch the Sulfur Head. I'm willing to risk it with the Borleyi. Also considering Protomelas ornatus (Flavimanus), Protomelas sp. "Johnstoni solo" (Solo Bar), and Tramitichromis intermeius.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the article was removed...we probably need to get the link removed as well.

The theory behind mixing haps and peacocks in an all-male tank is one of each species and no look alikes.

Have you already read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library?

I have also found that if I stock medium aggressive haps and peacocks with timid haps and peacocks the timid ones color up less. I like the timid ones, so I try to avoid medium aggressive fish like fryeri, jacobfreibergi, most of the Protomelas (marginatus is an exception).

For a 75G I like fish that mature <= 6". I tried a borleyi in the 75G and the 8" fish appeared huge...much better in the 72" tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

At the end of the day, the advice received above is all good advice... but, mixing a bunch of male fish into an aquarium can be a bit of hit and miss. What works for most people, might not work in your tank, and what doesn't work for most, might in yours. So, it's going to come down to trial and error a bit, but the guidelines are a great starting point. Have a place that you can put any fish that become too aggressive, or are beat up.


----------

